# Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7



## Elcottleto (9. Mai 2010)

*Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Hallo zusammen!

Windows 7 Installiert für alle möglichen Geräte (von Grafikkarte bis Wlanstick) sofort nach start automatisch.
Dabei verwendet win 7 die Driver die im System32/Driverstore ordner hinterlegt sind.
Diese sind nicht aktuell und können speziell bei Motherboard und Grafikkarten zu Problemen führen.
Vorallem hab ich bei Spielen probleme mit den Windows Drivern.

Es muss zuerst in den Einstellungen der Automatischen Geräteinstallation etwas kontroliert werden.
Gebt in der Suchleiste (dort wo man Programe startet) "automatische Geräteinstallation" ein. Im Suchergebnis werdet ihr zu einer Einstellung weitergeleitet.
Dort kann man 4 dinge mittels Schieberegler auswählen diesen Schieberegler auf NIE stellen.
Es gibt auch ein kleines Kästchen zum anhakeln diese kann aber muss nicht angehackelt werden.

So nun gehts weiter. Ich hab das für Probleme bei Grafikkarten geschrieben dieses Sytem kann aber für alle möglichen Driver gehandthabt werden. 
Dieser Driverstore macht zwar vieles einfach aber auch vieles kompliziert.

Das How-to:

Damit der Treiber ordentlich installiert werden kann muss vorher der Windows7 driver der im Driverstore liegt deinstalliert werden. Dieser wird sich aber von selber sofort wieder installieren. 
Win 7 macht das mit allen möglichen drivern. 

1. Gebt im Google pcwmyrights ein. ladet euch dieses tool runter und installiert es. Bei diesem tool könnt ihr euch die Berechtigung zu allen ordner im System hollen allso ihr seit supersuper rootadmin.
Es gibt auch eine Automatische Gerätetreiberinstallations einstellung. einfach im suchfeld Automatische Gerätetreiberinstallation eingeben dann müsstet ihr zu dem einstellungsfenster kommen dort kann mann wählen zwischen im internet suchen oder auf festplatte oder nie immer auf nie stellen müsste aber auf nie voreingestellt sein wenn nicht macht das.

2. Sucht euch den Ordner C:\System32 dort müsste ein ordner Driverstore hinterlegt sein. Wiederum in den Driverstore sind alle möglichen windows driver drauf von ´Bildschim bis zum wlan stick hinterlegt. diese ordner beinhalten immer firmenkürzel und für was sie gut sind.

3.Shift-Rechtsklickt den ornder Driverstore dann geht ein fenster auf und in der 2ten zeile müsste Berechtigung hollen oder sowas stehen da drauf klicken und das tool pcwmyrights gibt euch die freigabe alles zu löschen in diesem ordner.

4. Sucht im ordner Driverstore die ordner von hersteller eures gerätes und löscht diese ordner. Bitte nicht einfach irgendwas löschen es könnte noch gebraucht werden. es gibt auch einen standard vga teiber er hat das kürzel vga. vorn diesesn auch löschen.

5. Wenn alles gelöscht ist Driver über Gerätemanager deinstallieren.

6. Rechner neu starten, ihr müsstet eine meldung bekommen das kein Treiber gefunden wurde und das gerät nicht verwendet werden kann. kommt diesee meld habt ihr alle richtig gemacht.

7. Treiber installlieren und neustarten.

8. spiel probieren wenn es wieder abschmiert gibt es noch eine option um das vieleicht zu beheben. Wenn ihr ein neueres mainboard habt ->
Gibt es im Bios unter CPU einstellungen eine einstellung namens HPET (=High Precision Event Timer) dieser hängt einfach noch ein paar comastellen an die Timer drann diese einstellung wir noch von keinem programm benötigt oder benutzt.
sie kann aber zu problemen im arbeitsspeicher führen der den graka treiber absaufen lässt war bei win vista bei mir so. 
Diesen HPET deaktivieren.


9. Oder die Graka wird einfach zu heiß Im regelfall sollte eine Grafikkartenchip nicht über 100 grad bekommen.
Die ATI HD4850 ist sehr anfällig diese läuft schon ab 90 sehr unstabil zumindest meine.
Kühlung verbessern durch abschrauben des seitendeckels


10. wieder probieren wenns immer noch nicht funktioniert kann es noch an den RAMS liegen das einer einen kleinen fehler macht und ATI ist darauf sehr anfällig. Also RAms wechseln.(dies ist eine info vom forum hier)

11 hilft das alles nichts dann haut das ding aus dem fenster und kauft eine andere Grafikkarte


Weitere Informationen zu HPET aus dem Wikipedia:

Unter High Precision Event Timer (HPET) versteht man einen hochpräzisen Zeitgeber in Computern, in der Hauptsache bei Mainboards, die für Mehrkern-Prozessoren geeignet sind.

Dieser Zeitgeber ist in der Lage, mit einer sehr hohen zeitlichen Auflösung (Quantelung) Interrupts auszulösen. Damit werden Programme in die Lage versetzt, eine Reihe parallel verlaufender Aktionen wie Datenströme besser zu synchronisieren. Verschiedene Multimedia-Anwendungen können mit HPET effektiver arbeiten.

Bis zur Anwendung und dem Einsatz von HPET wurde diese Aufgabe von der Echtzeituhr und einem Timer im Interrupt-Controller erledigt.

Für die allermeisten Anwendungen und Einsatzfälle heutzutage (2009) genügte dies noch immer vollständig. HPET ist bei den allermeisten heutigen Abläufen unterfordert. Es ist zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt (2009) jedenfalls keine Anwendung bekannt, die HPET sinnvoll nutzen könnte.

Bei vielen Mainboards kann diese Funktion im BIOS deaktiviert werden. Die Einstellung muss dazu bei ACPI HPET Table auf DISABLE gesetzt werden.


So long ich hoffe es hilft einigen.

Rechtschreib und Tippfehler dürft ihr behalten


mfg Elcottleto


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Naja also wenn Win irgendwelche Treiber von sich aus installiert, die ich nicht haben will.
Dann lade ich die vom Hersteller runter und installiere die, Problem gelöst.


----------



## Elcottleto (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja also wenn Win irgendwelche Treiber von sich aus installiert, die ich nicht haben will.
> Dann lade ich die vom Hersteller runter und installiere die, Problem gelöst.


 

So klug war ich auch schon.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es so klug ist einen driver drüber zu spielen ohne das der installierte wirklich gelöscht ist.


mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Also ich merke genau Null Unterschiede. Der Windows Treiber für meine ATI läuft in manchen Games sogar besser wie der ATI Müll Treiber. 
Windows wird auch immer Treiber installieren und das ist auch gut so. Wieso? Sonst würdest du es nicht mal installiert bekommen.


----------



## padme (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*



Elcottleto schrieb:


> 1. Gebt im Google pcwmyrights ein. ladet euch dieses tool runter und installiert es. Bei diesem tool könnt ihr euch die Berechtigung zu allen ordner im System hollen allso ihr seit supersuper rootadmin.



..also das hört sich für mich irgendwie bissl viren verdächtig an, will nix unterstellen, aber da bin ich vorsichtig.

..und ich weiss nicht genau was du meinst, aber wenn man die computerwartung ausschaltet, werden bei mir keine automatischen treiber installiert.
schönen sonntag


----------



## Elcottleto (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

pcwmyrights ist ein tool von der pc-welt. kein Virus

Bei dieser automatischen getreibereinstellung geht es nur darum das er keine driver aus dem internet oder der festplatte sucht.
installieren tut er sie trozdem nur geht das so schnell das man es leicht übersehen kannst.

mfg


----------



## drdealgood (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Ähm ?

warum schaltet Ihr nicht einfach die automatische Treiberinstallation von Windows 7 in der gpedit.msc aus ? Dann installiert Windows 7 gar nix mehr wenn Ihr das nicht wollt !

Treiber deinstallieren, wers ganz sauber will nimmt zusätzlich einen Driver-Cleaner, Geräterichtlinien in der gpedit.msc ändern, neu booten, dann nimmt Windows nur so einen Standard-Fuzzi-Treiber, z.B. Standard-VGA und dann halt den neusten Treiber installieren. Klappt prima


----------



## vins (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

hallo habe auch ein prob.mit meiner graka,die wird mir wie ein usb-gerät angezeigt (also unten neben der uhr kann ich die unter hardware sicher entfenen beenden)habe auch versuch die treiber zuerneuern nur win 7 war da immer schneller.werde es auf eine oben beschriebene weiße mal probieren,wer sonst aber auch noch nen anderen tipp hat an was es sonst noch liegen könnte wäre ich äuserst dankbar.


----------



## SeAndi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

@drdealgood

hi, kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie das geht? ich hab so ziemlich alle guides die gpedit.msc betreffen ausprobiert, um die automatische treiberinstallation zu deaktivieren. alles ohne erfolg. nach jeden reboot wird natürlich gleich der windowseigene treiber wieder installiert.

muss sagen es ist derzeit das erste mal dass ich win7 aufsetze, aber allein schon der umstand mit der automatischen treiberinstallation, ist für mich ein grund dieses scheiss os ausm fenster zu werfen. ich mein was soll das. ein riesen haufen ******** ist dieses win7 allein schon durch das!


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Jaa das ist auch ein rissen Nachteil das Windows Treiber automatisch installiert.


----------



## SeAndi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Ja total. Ich will bitte für Mainboard und Grafikkarte die aktuellen originalen Hersteller Treiber installieren.

Und nicht irgendwelche schwindlichen Windows Treiber, die ich nicht kennne und wo ich nicht weiss wie sie mit der Hardware umgehen.

Hab schon lieber den passenden catalyst treiber mit dann funktionierenden control center als einen "windows 3.1 vga wd" treiber.  was soll das sein?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Tja dann installierst du den ATI CCC einfach drüber.. Wo ist das Problem? 

Wenn du ne nVidia hättest, dann würde Windows Update immer den aktuellen Treiber runterladen, wenn du es ihm sagst.


----------



## SeAndi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

sorry, ich will aber keine treiber über andere treiber einfach drüberinstallieren.

woher sollen die komponenten wissen was sie verwenden sollen? -> konflikte können auftreten.

das ist ja wohl allseits bekannt.

( ja hab eine ati, geht ja aber nicht nur um grafikkartentreiber )


----------



## AchtBit (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Am einfachsten ists eine Benutzer Setup DVD mit vLite zu erstellen.

Man kann da jederzeit die aktuellen Treiber einbinden und die alten rausschmeissen.

Wozu noch was seperat installieren wenn Windoof das vollautomatisch mit besorgt.

Bei XP mit nLite hab ich bereits die perfekte Setup CD zusammengefummelt.

CD rein, booten ... fertig. XP mit allen Einstellungen und Treibern und Updates druff, das ganze durch einen einzigen Leer Tastendruck beim Booten.

Für Windoof 7 hab ich, bis auf die Einstellungen, auch schon eine voll integrierte Silent Setup DVD.


----------



## SeAndi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

klingt gut


----------



## Olaf Oktober (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Und was machen die User, die Win7 Home Premium haben? Die haben kein gpedit.msc...

Ich habe auch das Problem, daß beim Deinstallieren des Graka-Treibers (ATI) sofort nach Neustart irgendein Treiber aus dem system32 Driver-Ordner wieder installiert wird. 

Das das darauffolgende Installieren eines aktuellen Catalyst (z.b. 10.4) nicht wirklich sauber geschieht, sehe ich dann daran, daß das ATI-Overdrive bereits freigeschaltet ist (gibt da einen Schlüssel-Button, den man ansonsten vorher anklicken mußte, um Einstellungen an der Graka vorzunehmen) - folglich werden vom vorhergehenden Treiber zumindest Teile übernommen! Ich finde, daß ist keine saubere Installation von Geräte-Treibern...

Also - wer kennt eine (einfache) Möglichkeit, diese automatische Geräte-Treiber-Installation in Win7 Home Premium auszuschalten?


----------



## drdealgood (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem, Automatische Gerätetreiber Installation, Win 7*

Hier nochmal "How to do" automatische Treiberinstallation von Win 7 unterbinden, allerdings NUR für Windows 7 MIT editierbarer "gpedit.msc"

Also Start>Ausführen>gpedit.msc eingeben>OK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Markierung bei "Ja" wegmachen.

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gewünschte Treiber deinstallieren, wer will noch einen "Drivercleaner" drüberbügeln 

Beim Neustart meckert Win 7 dann "Installation des Treibers wird durch eine Geräterichtlinie verhindert" und nimmt dann einen Standard-Treiber wie "Standard-VGA" nun halt die gewünschten Treiber installieren 

So scheint es einigermassen "Sauber" zu gehen 

P.S. Wie das "ohne" gpedit.msc gehen soll, keine Ahnung, will mich damit auch nicht befassen, bin froh, dass ich es so hinkriege.


----------

